# Finally got a Warner’s Safe Diabetes Cure !!



## Bottledigger52 (Nov 8, 2018)

I have been collecting since I was 7 but got out of it in my late teens because girls and partying. I have really got back into it the past couple years which is great thanks to my dad and brother and hopefully I can pass it down to my kids. I have had diabetes since I was 7 and always wanted the cure bottle since I could remember. Well I went to the Elkton bottle show a week ago and found a couple of them for about 125.00 which I couldn’t spend. Well I found a guy with one for 80.00. I grabbed it as fast as I could and made sure it was real. Then I asked if he would take 60.00 he was about to say no. When  I went in my pocket and pulled out my insulin pen told him I have had diabetes since I was seven and I always wanted the bottle . Well guess what it worked he said I needed it more then him to bad it’s empty . He wrapped it up and told me to enjoy it. It goes to show you there are some decent people in this hobby which is why I love it. Here is some pics after I cleaned it up what do you guys think ? She sure does sparkle.


----------



## Screwtop (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh wow! That is really cool! I wish I could afford something like that.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks Screwtop I was just at the right show at the right time really lucked out for once .


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 8, 2018)

That's a nice Bottle, Congrats. LEON.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks Leon been on my list forever .


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 8, 2018)

Pretty cool. I've seen lots of Warner's but never one with dIabetes cure. Congrats.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Nov 8, 2018)

Do you know the ingredients? Did it have any real medicinal value or was it just booze?


----------



## sandchip (Nov 9, 2018)

That's a beauty, 52!


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Nov 9, 2018)

It was pretty much alcohol and opium so no real medical value sure it made you feel good though  lol  ..


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks sandchip one of my favorites .


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Nov 9, 2018)

-
You may already be aware of these sites 52 but if not they are worth a look.
-
They may be a little dated but they and the associated links within them give an awful lot of
 background information on these internationally popular bottles.

-

https://warnerssafeblog.wordpress.com/

https://bottlefever.wordpress.com/2011/06/

http://warnersreferenceguide.blogspot.com/

-

​


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Nov 9, 2018)

*Old Wiltshire* thank you for the sites appreciate it.


----------

